# Anyone got a puppy from SYLML



## curt3007

hi there, anyone got a puppy from here previously, going to look tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Hi Curt3007,

I have copied our post below from another thread but I think it is relevant for you in your search for a healthy happy puppy:-

The choices you must make are whether to buy a rescue dog, a cheap 'back street' bred puppy, a pup from a hobby breeder (some are very experienced and some are not so) or from a licenced professional breeder with testimonials and a reputation to protect. 

We ourselves always recommend that buyers do more than just surf the internet. We say go and view at least 2 if not 3 breeders. Never take your cheque book and be prepared to walk away to give yourself time to think rationally. Any reputable breeder will not do 'hard sell'. We understand that finding the right puppy is paramount to you being a happy owner at the end of the day, happy owners make happy dogs.

Prices do vary but remember there are a lot of costs involved in raising a puppy to the highest, healthiest standard. 
Quality breeding mums carry a premium themselves.
Breeding dogs should have relevant health checks by vets.
Breeding dogs need worming, flea treatment and vaccinating. 
Breeding dogs need good kenneling and vet care.
Breeding dogs need premium food, which costs.
Pups must have the best heated housing.
Pups must be wormed every two weeks from two weeks old.
Pups must be kept clear of fleas, ticks, mites and ear mites.
Pups need best quality weaning food.
Pups must be socialized before they are 8 weeks old.
Ideally pups should be microchipped and have their first vaccination before leaving the breeder at 8 weeks old.

The most important factor you need to concentrate on is which 'type' of cockapoo suits you and your lifestyle best so you must be sure what the adult cockapoo will be like. The purchase price should be secondary. In our experience you get 60% of the end result from mum. So you need to meet and like her too.

Happy hunting.

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007

Thanks Stephen, I understand you have a waiting list, if I went on it now when is it likely that a pup would be available , thanks


----------



## kendal

all 4 of my girls are from sylml all 4 healthy pups, i never got to go down myself, but my mum was very happy with them when she colected our girls.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

As has been discussed on other threads we have had the first two litters (of ten) born this week. We are now expectantly waiting for the other ladies to produce within the next two weeks. 
These puppies will be leaving us between the end of July to mid-August.
We currently have 40 people who are on our waiting list - but we do predict (subject to getting our statistical average litter size) that there will be easily in excess of 40 puppies born. 
At present - we air on the side of caution and are openly informing new enquiries that the Winter List is available - on the understanding that those on the Winter List would be offered the extra Summer puppies first - before new enquiries.

As per my previous post, if you are newly looking into the breed, with all it's variables we certainly suggest people visit several breeders.

We would welcome a visit and would happily show you all of our dogs and the set-up here - even if it were just for a "fact finding tour".

Stephen x


----------



## helen

We got our puppy from sylml she is 14 weeks now and a delight very happy with set up best to visit as you are doing but you might not be able to resist


----------



## Northern Star

Hi we got Evee from Slyml who is now 14 weeks and is lovely !


----------



## curt3007

thanks, I have been and looked and we hopefully have one at the end of July


----------



## strangeland86

My Nell is from sylml.


----------



## MillieDog

Hi
I got my Cockapoo from Sylml. She's perfect, she ticks all the requirements I wished for in a puppy and more. Highly recommend. 

Oh my puppy is 19 weeks old now and I got her at 9 weeks.


----------



## kateadam7

Any updates in respect of SYLML puppies?!
WE are going to see one at the weekend!
all comments welcome! 

thanks


----------



## Nadhak

Treacle is 7 months old - she came from SYLML - very happy with everything - info given , health checks, vaccinations!
Treacle has a lovely nature - fun loving, cheeky, very loyal and fit and healthy. Her father is the infamous Zac - he is quite a cheeky chap and seems to pass his FUN genes on!
Good luck with your search!


----------



## curt3007

Nadhak said:


> Treacle is 7 months old - she came from SYLML - very happy with everything - info given , health checks, vaccinations!
> Treacle has a lovely nature - fun loving, cheeky, very loyal and fit and healthy. Her father is the infamous Zac - he is quite a cheeky chap and seems to pass his FUN genes on!
> Good luck with your search!


Will definitely vouch for 'fun genes'
George is a sylml's pup.I will pm you


----------



## ajk

our Alf is one of the Zac offspring - collected on 3rd Sept - a "very jolly fellow"!


----------

